# Deer and Walnut Treesr



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

Living in the Ohio Indiana area. Deer Hunting is a big deal to many of the hunters around here. I had a fellow call me ealier this week and explain that his buddies and him are clearing a couple of acres in the middle of the woods to create a food plot for the deer. He asked if I was interested in the logs. Went out last Thursday evening and found he had 12 walnut logs cut at 8-9 ft. long. range in dia. from 15" to 20" and 3 hard maple logs at 20" plus dia. 

I asked him what he wanted for the logs. His response was case of beer and when can you get them out of my way.
Needless to say I am fueling up the truck....Pics will follow..


Thanks
Gerald


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Gerald said:


> ....Pics will follow..


:thumbsup:

.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey I'm in Ohio, how come I never get deals like that!!! 
Guess it could be the friends I have haha.
Congrats on your deal man! !!


----------



## pwoller (Dec 12, 2010)

I hope he left the Oaks! Good Score though.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Gerald said:


> Pics will follow..


I will hold you to that one!:laughing: congrats on the score :thumbsup:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Good deal. My game camera finally found the deer munching on my pear and apple trees. Seems they're pretty thick this year, they'll walk right up to the computer room window. My dog kills everything that comes up on the property, but the deer aren't fazed by him at all.

He chases them off at night, and they'll be right back the following morning. This year, they need to have unlimited hunting.


----------



## pwoller (Dec 12, 2010)

I wish I could hunt at my house and not my hunting property. The deer in the Indianapolis area are huge and bold.


----------

